# das sind meine :)



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2011)

http://light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=363

Und heute kommen sie wohl mit der Post!


----------



## mtbbee (27. Oktober 2011)

ganz schön schwer die Teile 

viel Spaß damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (27. Oktober 2011)

Uih Fein!!!
Hab auch schon mit ihm telefoniert, werde für die nächste Saison auch aufrüsten, bzw. Gewicht abrüsten, am liebsten alle Räder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hab mir aber zum Ziel gesetzt erst selber Gewicht abzurüsten...  irgendein Ansporn braucht man ja...


----------



## MissQuax (27. Oktober 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> http://light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=363
> 
> Und heute kommen sie wohl mit der Post!




Fein!  Was legt man dafür hin? Bin auf auch der Suche nach einem hübschen leichten LRS!


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Mit Schnellspanner 889 Euro!

Gerade gekommen mh.. kochen oder am mtb schrauben?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Oktober 2011)

wer denkt denn jetzt an Kochen?? 

Edit: in ein paar Wochen bekomme ich auch welche, Crest mit Hope Naben *freu*


----------



## MissQuax (27. Oktober 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Mit Schnellspanner 889 Euro!



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das sprengt leider meinen finanziellen Rahmen. 

Wird dann bei mir wohl auf einen LRS von Poison rauslaufen: 

Felgen : FRM333 (32 Loch)
Naben: Novatec Light Disc 6Loch
Speichen: DT Revolution
Nippel: Alunippel
Gewicht: ca. 1380gr.

Für EUR 375,00 - finde, das ist ein ganz gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wer denkt denn jetzt an Kochen??



die hungrigen Kinder!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Oktober 2011)

die müssen doch auch mal warten können


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Für EUR 375,00 - finde, das ist ein ganz gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
> [/COLOR]



Das P - L Verhältnis ist sicher gut - doch sich vom Felx einen LRS bauen lassen inkl. seiner Garantieleistungen ist was besonderes.
Außerdem sind die Tune Naben schon eine Klasse für sich King-Kong oder besser Prince-Princess sind im Leichtlaufverhalten, Gewicht und Langlebigkeit kaum zu übertreffen. Nur muß man dafür eben lange sparen


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Oktober 2011)

Und im KTWR machen sie sich nun auch schon Gedanken über meinen LRS, arme Schweine das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

